# Weight question on Allez Cro-Mo Comp



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello,

I've got a question that may have been answered but a search of the threads didn't bring up anything concrete. I was hoping one of you LBS guys or someone who has a scale could tell me how much the Allez Comp Cro-mo weighs in the area of 52cm. My wife just bought the 52cm Cro-mo and we are supposed to pick it up this weekend, but now she is starting to change her mind due to her seeing that my Felt F55 weighs in at 18.5 with the pedals. She also doesn't like the blue color of the Cro-mo, but that's another story. The bike fit her perfectly during the test ride and she said she loves the way it rides but is "convinced" the weight will be too heavy and this will affect her speed and what not. I'm tired of trying to convince her that that bike is plenty light and if the ride is so great she should stick with it. Anyway, in order to reinforce my arguement with her can one of you let me know how much the bike weighs with or without pedals? Thanks so much! And sorry about the wordy thread.


----------



## maui mike (Nov 8, 2004)

*Allez CroMo*

The Weight for a 52 cm will probably come in about 18lbs. The wheelset is a bit heavy but nice an aero low spoke count. If this is the Shimano 540's as standard wheelset. The wheels should also provide a smoother ride though.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Thanks for the reply. . .*

I'm going down to the shop with her tomorrow. Should be an experience. Oh well, even if it's a hassle now it'll be worth it if she's happy with whatever she ends up with and wants to ride it all the time.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Tell her a pound here or there on a bike wont make any difference in the speed. Its the engine. Is she all talk and no show or does she have the engine?


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

My 61cm Cro-Mo weighs in at 20 or slightly less pounds WITH pedals, cages, and computer. Without all that stuff we're talking high 18-ish for a much larger sized frame than a 52. Now, granted I built mine up from the frame and might have some lighter and/or heavier parts here and there, but it's similar to a stock build. Full Ultegra 9spd group, Ult/Open Pro wheels, Pro races, Ritchey Comp stem and WCS bars, Flite Ti Trans-Am, and Look PP206 pedals. My favorite bike so far, Columbus Foco steel is an awesome ride!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Well I tried. . .*

Thanks everyone who replied. I tried to get her to go with the cro-mo but then she saw a Roubaix Elite and fell in love with the dark blue carbon. The weight thing was kinda forgotten all at once. I'm not going to try and understand the reasoning, but if she is happy I'm happy. The LBS was more than happy to upgrade her and my wallet was definitely a lot lighter. As for her engine, she's a fantastic rider but has been primarily MTB. She's recovering mentally from a bad crash that ripped her up pretty bad a few months ago and put her out of commission physically up until recently. She's stoked about getting back on a bike and wanted to upgrade her roadbike to something newer and lighter. First it was a weight thing with her and now it doesn't matter because the Roubaix "is prettier".. I had the shop weigh both and they came in at 19.5 pounds with 340gram pedals on them. No real difference in weight but she likes the carbon, so carbon it will be. And to think, normally I'm the one that spends all the money on bikes. . .


----------

